

Dooby, a command-line tag-driven mini to-do list manager in Ruby - rafmagana
https://github.com/rafmagana/dooby

======
devmonk
Ack! Name confusion ahead. There is a Duby also already in the Ruby community:
<https://github.com/headius/duby>

